# Cloudland Canyon



## mbentle2

I plan on taking my wife and 1 year old girl there in Early-Mid October for our week vacation. I'm hoping the leaves will be nice and Chattanooga and lookout mountain are close, I have not been to either. Had some questions on the area. 

Are any trails easy enough for me to carry my daughter on my back in a carrier?
Any recommendations on best cabin to get?
Any good fishing there or near by? (Trout or bass)
Things to do within an hour?

Thanks y'all.


----------



## 3ringer

I can't speak for the trails and cabins. I would imagine the cabins are just typical state park cabins. Just the basic cabin not luxurious. Just down the road is a cliff where they hang glide . Very cool to watch. Look Out Mountain is a nice place to visit with kids. Chattanooga is not far. Tons of things there to do including an aquarium. Mid October, the leaves are just starting to turn. Usually don't peak until the end of October. Don't wait too long to make reservations.


----------



## T-N-T

I made reservations there for the 4th two days ago.
I just have to go through ATL to get there.

I hope to have a great time. 
Ill be watching this thread to see things to do as well


----------



## Greene728

TopherAndTick said:


> I made reservations there for the 4th two days ago.
> I just have to go through ATL to get there.
> 
> I hope to have a great time.
> Ill be watching this thread to see things to do as well



Where are you coming from?


----------



## Greene728

mbentle2 said:


> I plan on taking my wife and 1 year old girl there in Early-Mid October for our week vacation. I'm hoping the leaves will be nice and Chattanooga and lookout mountain are close, I have not been to either. Had some questions on the area.
> 
> Are any trails easy enough for me to carry my daughter on my back in a carrier?
> Any recommendations on best cabin to get?
> Any good fishing there or near by? (Trout or bass)
> Things to do within an hour?
> 
> Thanks y'all.



Yes. The West Rim trails are beautiful and would be pretty easy with her on your back if your in good shape. Absolutely stunning views along the trail also. You may even hike into the canyon and out with her if your in very good shape!lol. Just take your time along the way and rest coming out. Plenty of places to stop and take a breather. As 3ringer said, check out the hang gliders as that's way cool! Plenty of things to do too on Lookouts Mountain and Chattanooga. Check out Point Park. Gorgeous place. And Rising Fawn Ga at the base of the mountain has some good restaurants and is where your shopping will be as that's where the closest grocery stores and such are. And instead of a cabin, check out there Yurts. Those things are crazy nice and have decks along with nice private lots they are on. Either way, it's probably my favorite GSP and one of the best in the nation for good reason. We will be there in April for a week and I'm already excited. We try and go a minimum of once a year.


----------



## Scotsman

Yes. Greene is spot on with his description. The yurts are top notch! This is a great hiking area, although going from the top of the rim down to the bottom and back up is quite a strenuous workout.

The Chickamauga Battlefield is another place to visit that is not too far from Cloudland Canyon. Thirty minutes or so.


----------



## Oldstick

Greene728 said:


> Yes. The West Rim trails are beautiful and would be pretty easy with her on your back if your in good shape. Absolutely stunning views along the trail also. *You may even hike into the canyon and out with her if your in very good shape!lol. Just take your time along the way and rest coming out. *Plenty of places to stop and take a breather. As 3ringer said, check out the hang gliders as that's way cool! Plenty of things to do too on Lookouts Mountain and Chattanooga. Check out Point Park. Gorgeous place. And Rising Fawn Ga at the base of the mountain has some good restaurants and is where your shopping will be as that's where the closest grocery stores and such are. And instead of a cabin, check out there Yurts. Those things are crazy nice and have decks along with nice private lots they are on. Either way, it's probably my favorite GSP and one of the best in the nation for good reason. We will be there in April for a week and I'm already excited. We try and go a minimum of once a year.



Agree with all the above, but note the part that I highlighted...


----------



## Greene728

Oldstick said:


> Agree with all the above, but note the part that I highlighted...




I did say "very good shape"!


----------



## T-N-T

Greene728 said:


> Where are you coming from?



Alma GA 
Southeast of state 
Just north of the Okefenokee swamp


----------



## Oldstick

Greene728 said:


> I did say "very good shape"!



I wanted to call in a chopper after I got to the bottom, up part of the way on the other side, back down to the bottom and facing another climb back up to camp.  And I wasn't carrying anything but a water bottle.


----------



## Greene728

TopherAndTick said:


> Alma GA
> Southeast of state
> Just north of the Okefenokee swamp



Somewhere south of Atlanta I'd try to get over to the east side and catch Hwy 27. Yes, it's gonna be out of your way a bit. However, from down around LaGrange or Carrollton the ride up 27 is very nice with all 4 lane and very little traffic all the way up to Cloudland. You do have to go right through Rome GA, but it's very easy and Rome is not a huge town. Either 75/85 straight through or 285 around Atlanta is horrible. And not just for traffic. The roads are bad and will beat your camper to death! Add the traffic, construction, etc, and adding an hour or so is a very small price to pay IMO. That's why I was asking and figured I'd try and help you out. May not be feasible but worth looking into.


----------



## Oldstick

Greene728 said:


> Somewhere south of Atlanta I'd try to get over to the east side and catch Hwy 27. Yes, it's gonna be out of your way a bit. However, from down around LaGrange or Carrollton the ride up 27 is very nice with all 4 lane and very little traffic all the way up to Cloudland. You do have to go right through Rome GA, but it's very easy and Rome is not a huge town. Either 75/85 straight through or 285 around Atlanta is horrible. And not just for traffic. The roads are bad and will beat your camper to death! Add the traffic, construction, etc, and adding an hour or so is a very small price to pay IMO. That's why I was asking and figured I'd try and help you out. May not be feasible but worth looking into.



From Alma, I might would try to head west to I-75 or to US19 and then up to GA 96 (aka the "the west portion of the Fall Line Freeway")  Then west on 96 and before you reach Columbus there are some good back roads that head north through the Warm Springs area and eventually connect you to US 27 and on to Rome and beyond.

We've tried the route through ATL and up I-75, and maybe a little quicker but it was horrible with all the traffic starting from far south of ATL all the way to the park.


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks y'all 
I'll for sure look at options 
I know what you mean about rough roads.  Last year dad blew a tire in traffic on 75.  
Luckily we were going slow and it didn't cost thousands in damage
He was behind me with his 5th wheel headed to Stone mountain


----------



## Milkman

Do a search in this forum. There was a long thread about Cloudland a while back.


----------



## Josey

Agreed on the "head west" scenic route advice above.  But, unless you are traveling through the ATL during rush hours(S), then that route will add a good bit of time to your plans.  A fairly good bit.  As in way out of the way, with a ton of stoplights and 4-way stops.  And and hour or two to your plans.  But way more scenic.

Timewise, your best bet is to take the exit at Resaca (136), then head west, then northwest. 136 to 192, if I recall.

Once you get there, you will think your creator has sent you to heaven.  Absolutely beautiful.

And, heed the advice above.  If you are not in fairly decent shape, then plant your fat butt in the campground and stay there.  If you are feeling kinda randy, then head down into the canyon.  But don't do so if you are not young, in fairly decent shape, and are not carrying your 3-year old nephew on your shoulder.  (any or all of the above)  Otherwise, you will be cussing yourself on the way back up.  Same as with Tallulah Gorge.

But regardless, if you can hack it, then the memories will grace your mind forever, afterwards (after you get done cussing yourself).  In other words, anything worth seeing, does not come without a cost.  Period.


----------



## westcobbdog

TopherAndTick said:


> Alma GA
> Southeast of state
> Just north of the Okefenokee swamp



Use Ga Navigator to check rd conditions approaching ATL.


----------



## Milkman

If interstate driving is OK by  you then the route is simple to plot.

If you want to avoid interstate and the whole Atlanta experience that is understandable. I do not like pulling my camper on the interstate.

Have  you considered taking a rural road route all together ? 
Maybe go north up US 1 and US 78.  Get to Athens then go US 129 to Gainesville. There are some 4 lane roads in this route but not the 80 mph tractor trailer racetracks like most interstates are. 
From Gainesville you could then choose a route to the northwest to get over to the Dalton area.  These roads are mountainous in places so that would need to be considered if you don't like towing in mountains.

IMO this route is much more scenic than your options through the Atlanta vicinity.


----------



## T-N-T

I appreciate the help on possible routes guys.
I don't mind the interstate at all.  Just the pot holes.  I have a 2500 diesel and the camper is only 4,500 lbs dry.  So 70 mph is easy and big trucks don't bother me after I torque the sway bay down.

It's just the thought of sitting in stopped traffic for 2 hours that bothers me


----------



## normaldave

X2 on driving up US 27, honk the horn when you come through Rome...you can take the GA Loop 1 bypass if you are towing heavy, but coming through town for a bite to eat is easy too.

If you are going to Cloudland, consider a day trip here:
http://lulalake.org/
It is open to the public only on the first and last Saturday of the month.  Tons of short hikes, lots to see and do in a relatively small area.  Free but donations welcomed.  Great trails, overlook, creek, the "lake" and a waterfall.  There are connecting trails from Lula to Cloudland, but I think it's a pretty fair hike or mountain bike distance.

Maybe add Rocktown to your list at Crockford Pigeon Mtn WMA, a trip report here:
http://www.pbandjadventures.com/Places/Rock%20Town%20-%20Pigeon%20Mountain/Rock%20Town-Pigeon%20Mountain.htm

While we're at it, they reviewed Cloudland as well:
http://www.pbandjadventures.com/Places/Cloudland%20Canyon/Cloudland.htm

The PBJ bunch is a family from Calhoun GA that documents their outdoor adventures, great resource for family fun in the Southeast.  The idea started with what could the family do for fun that could be supported with PB&J sandwiches.


----------

